# Blade Rant



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, I know I'm not too active here anymore, but I decided that after 2.5 years of mowing, it was time to get some new blades. Once you get 70hours on a set of blades it is probably time to get a new set. I went to my Simplicity dealer and lo and behold: $97!!!!!!!!

HOLY CRAP!

I spent two weeks trying to find a generic blade that would fit with the same bolt pattern and yada yada yada. I could find Oregon blades that said they would fit, but the center hole was a different size(had 3/4", needed 1"). I ended up biting the bullet and buying from Simplicity. I got the blades and they had a adapter so that the 3/4" ones would fit. I then bashed myself in the head a few times, put them on, and mowed the lawn once. It hasn't rained in almost a month.

Ok, Rant over. Hey Hydrogaurdian, you still work at the Simple dealer?? How come the blades are so unreasonable and why did they change the size of the holes?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I had the same stocker shock for my 72" Deere deck. I got lucky and bought Oregon Gator blades from a Deere dealer on eBay.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Agri-Supply has some great prices on blades. Have you tried checking with them. I keep 3 or 4 sets of blades so I can resharpen them with a hand file and have them ready when I need them. 

Unless the blades get seriously damaged you can continue to use them for serveral 100 hours if you keep them sharp and balanced. 

http://www.agrisupply.com/simplicity/c/6000116/c2c/sc/


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

They had them, just with the wrong size center hole and I had no idea that they now made them different... I probably could have kept using the blades, had I not hit a rock. The wings were broken off of every single blade and the ends of the blades tapered down to about 1/4". It was still cutting alright though beleive it or not.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like you got all the good out of them!! How long were they on the deck(yrs or hrs).


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

70hrs, 2.5 years. Same blades that came on it when I bought it in April of 07. I don't exactly have the best yard in the world, which results in many stones and roots and dog toys that I try to avoid, but can't always. 

I don't know if anyone else has figured this out, but the deck on this thing is so heavy that the full width rollers work great for pushing down mole hills!


----------



## Eddie 70 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Agri-Supply has some great prices on blades. Have you tried checking with them. I keep 3 or 4 sets of blades so I can resharpen them with a hand file and have them ready when I need them.
> 
> Unless the blades get seriously damaged you can continue to use them for serveral 100 hours if you keep them sharp and balanced.
> ...


Thanks for the link. I checked the prices and those seem to be pretty good compared to what has been mentioned above. Anyone bought from them and know what a set of blades costs to ship? I have an 18HP and 50" cut. It is a 3 blader. I have not measured but thought it might not be a bad idea if I had another set of blades ready when it comes time. Anyone have any idea what size blades are needed for a 50" deck? I have not measured the stockers yet and just thought I would ask.


----------

